# SOLD. 2003 Smokercraft Voyager SOLD.



## 313Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

2003 Smokercraft Voyager, 14 foot aluminum. Boat is in used condition but is solid with no structural issues. Trailer is older with good tires. Minnkota endura 55 pound thrust trolling motor, can be mounted on bow or transom. Two garmin fish finders, a 160 on the bow and a 120 at the stern. One deep cycle battery. Two 10 pound mushroom anchors. 

79 Johnson 9.9 motor. Motor runs but likely needs impeller and/or thermostat and idle adjustments. Two three gallon gas cans included. 

Asking $1500 or best offer. 330-819-9829






































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

Sending you a pm.


----------

